# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Евгений Касперский не верит в "русскую ОС"

## SDA

В интервью онлайн-изданию gulli Евгений Касперский выразил скептическое отношение к так называемой "русской ОС", указал на недостатки открытого ПО в смысле защищённости от киберугроз, а также назвал построенный червём Conficker супер-ботнет бесполезным.

В частности, "русскую ОС", о которой в настоящий момент вообще трудно сказать, что это за птица, Касперский всерьёз не принимает, считая, что она не сможет набрать большой популярности.

"Возможно, она будет использоваться военными, в школах, каких-то правительственных секторах — но не слишком широко, — говорит он. — Она никогда не станет действительно популярной и серьёзной системой. По крайней мере та система, которая основана на Linux и имеет российское происхождение".

На вопрос интервьюера о том, не является ли программное обеспечение с открытым кодом менее уязвимым к киберугрозам, Касперский ответил "и да, и нет". С одной стороны, когда к исходникам имеет доступ множество программистов, "дыры" обнаруживаются и устраняются быстро. Но эта медаль имеет и обратную сторону, поскольку к этим же программам имеют доступ и злоумышленники, которые, обнаружив уязвимость, не помогут её исправить, а попытаются без лишнего шума использовать.

"Этому была масса примеров, — говорит Касперский, — и изначально термин "руткит" пришёл из Linux/UNIX, когда случалось, что троянцы с рут-правами внедрялись... в исходный код операционной системы!!!"

Также Евгений Касперский отметил хорошую техническую подготовку и интеллект авторов набившего оскомину червя Conficker (он же Downadup, он же Kido). В пользу их интеллектуальности, по его мнению, свидетельствует и тот факт, что они не используют эту армию компьютеров в качестве ботнета: они понимают, что находятся под пристальным вниманием борющихся с киберпреступниками правоохранительных органов многих стран.

"Червь, который сумел инфицировать 10 млн машин, оказался слишком эффективным, чтобы оставаться "в тени", — полагает Касперский. — Ботнет бесполезен просто потому, что он слишком огромный и мощный".

Также эксперт полагает, что авторы "Конфикера" являются русскоговорящими, но не может наверняка сказать, откуда они. Это может быть территория бывшего СССР, Нью-Йорк, Сиэтл, Ганновер — любая местность, где проживает достаточно большое количество носителей русского языка.

Источник: Вебпланета
www.webplanet.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## priv8v

да я тоже не верю)
нельзя же считать нашей осью некий никс-дистрибутив (пересобранный линух какой-нибудь)

----------


## makstor

> "Этому была масса примеров, — говорит Касперский, — и изначально термин "руткит" пришёл из Linux/UNIX, когда случалось, что троянцы с рут-правами внедрялись... в исходный код операционной системы!!!"


однако, несмотря на происхождение термина, объекты, попадающие под этот термин, получили массовую распространенность совсем не на Linux/UNIX-системах.




> "Червь, который сумел инфицировать 10 млн машин, оказался слишком эффективным, чтобы оставаться "в тени", — полагает Касперский. — Ботнет бесполезен просто потому, что он слишком огромный и мощный".


Червь, которому ничего не смогли противопоставить десятки (если не сотни) антивирусных лабораторий, а также разработчики ОС, которая поражается этим червем. Чем то напоминает рекламу ирисок  :Censored: , когда пилот самолета с парашютом за спиной показывает "ОК", направляясь к выходу летящего самолета :Cheesy: .

----------


## siberialt

Русская ОС не верит в Евгения Касперского  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> однако, несмотря на происхождение термина, объекты, попадающие под этот термин, получили массовую распространенность совсем не на Linux/UNIX-системах.


Вот именно, главное чтобы виндузятники это знали.




> Червь, которому ничего не смогли противопоставить десятки (если не сотни) антивирусных лабораторий, а также разработчики ОС, которая поражается этим червем. Чем то напоминает рекламу ирисок , когда пилот самолета с парашютом за спиной показывает "ОК", направляясь к выходу летящего самолета.


 :Cheesy: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Русская ОС не верит в Евгения Касперского


Сильно сказал!  Такие люди нам нужны. Заходи враздел линукс для начинающего. Будем на пару пиарить эту ось.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> Также эксперт полагает, что авторы "Конфикера" являются русскоговорящими, но не может наверняка сказать, откуда они. Это может быть территория бывшего СССР, Нью-Йорк, Сиэтл, Ганновер — любая местность, где проживает достаточно большое количество носителей русского языка.


Да ну! А мы и не знали.  :Cheesy:  Половина всех вирусов пишут русскоговорящие вирмейкеры, а половину китайские товарищи. Догадаться не сложно. Раньше еще болгары были, но это было очень давно еще во времена Лозинского.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Будем на пару пиарить эту ось.


А зачем? Про неё разве что слепо-глухо-немой не знает  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  (шутка, бамбарбия-кергуду.)

----------


## maXmo

Русская ОС верит в себя.

----------


## priv8v

> Русская ОС верит в себя.


*поменяем в убунте гуй и скажем, что сами сделали*
xD

----------


## GRom

> *поменяем в убунте гуй и скажем, что сами сделали*
> xD


Rububuntu!!! A KDE na RDE zamenim! :Beer:

----------


## Дворянское собрание

Что значит русская? В ней как-то отражён менталитет или что?

----------


## priv8v

имеется в виду наверное то, что кодеры будут русскими...

----------


## maXmo

> Что значит русская?


это же классика.

----------


## Ivaemon

> это же классика.


О Боже... :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> это же классика.


ненене... Это клиника

----------

